# white crane-(Zonghequan)



## dre2308 (Aug 4, 2011)

Zonghequan(&#32305;&#40372;&#25331 is one of the branches in white crane, which is an 
internal type of martial art like Taijiquan. However, the breathing
technique and the body movement are different from Taijiquan. 
San Zhan is Zonghequan's first fundamental QiGong training, which contains the concept of Wu Xing in it( aka the Five Elements:gold, wood, water fire and earth).

 <br><br>


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 4, 2011)

Do you have a video clip of it?


----------



## dre2308 (Aug 4, 2011)

yes, I do, but not with me right now.


----------

